# Tiny Walnut Box From Log With Power/Handtools



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*Start with a Log*

I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.

First, you've got to go hunting for a good log. A dog is good for this.










Once a nice walnut log is found, you're in business. This one was in a scrap pile.










You'll want to resaw this log. This isn't THE log, but you get the picture.










Here's my log resawn into 1/2 inch planks using a 3/4 inch 3tpi Lenox and my log jig.










I'm a glutton for punishment, sure, but I thicknessed this to 3/8 inch on the planer.










Trim off the fat on the TS and RAS.










Select my pieces and submit them for inspection.










These will do nicely. The sap on the top is very brittle. I'll have to watch my step!










I'll be doing fulls, so I titemark off my scribe lines and start the 1:6 tail first cuts with the dozuki.










Working on the tail boards.



















Transfer and cut the pin boards, paring to fit.










Dry fit and keep moving.










The stopped bottom dados will be tricky, the sliding top likely more so. I'll use a Witherby 1/8 inch sash chisel and take my sweet time with it.










Nibble rebates on the TS for the bottom. Slow going but good fits.










All done with the stopped bottom dados.










Dry fit. A rosewood handled Butcher stands atop.










A quick chat with a skew molder.










Next step, dados for the sliding top and top assembly!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


Al, keep up the good work. That is a lot of hand tool work for a power tool guy like me. That would take me 6 months and 40bf of walnut to get that far.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


LOL, I doubt it Shane! All you need is a log and a few chisels. Go for it, man!
Plus, that's a 20" bandsaw, so I'm guilty of loving powertools too


----------



## bnoles (Aug 25, 2007)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


WOW! Now that is woodworking. A great write up and even greater build.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


Thanks Bob N! I'm trying to share both power and handtool stuff. I'm hoping someone will pick up their first chisel and start banging on something


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


Someone will probably ask me about the tail to pin transfer. If you're interested, this is how I like to do it.
1) first I cut my tails and get them perfect. I like to make the main cuts with a Japanese saw.
2) I cut to the strike line with the show face toward me so I don't overshoot the show face
3) I then take a small wedge out of both faces at the strike line to avoid tearout
4) I'll cut downward at the strikeline, then remove a small chip by chiseling lightly into the endgrain
5) After removal, I'll clean up the tails with a dovetail chisel and/or sharp carving knife

To transfer to pins

1) I hold the pinboard in a vise and apply the tail board
2) I mark out the pins with a very sharp point exacto and some good light
3) THEN, I line up a sharp chisel on the exacto marks and give it a tap for a good straight line
4) Then I cut outside the line with a Japanese saw
5) then I pare to the chisel mark with a sharp paring chisel
6) then I clean up the tails and test fit

No sweat!


----------



## MrDan (May 26, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


That is cool. I have a lot of orchards near me that sell cherry, walnut, and other great woods as firewood, so I'm going to have to start using some of that wood like this. Nicely done. That last photo is funny. It looks like a giant moulding plane!


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


A cute little box and a very BIG bandsav for hobby  nice.

Nothing like handcut-dovetails


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


Thanks guys! Yeah, that molder looks huge next to my tiny box!


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


Nice band saw. I have a few logs that could use some slicing.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


^it's a monster but even with a really large blade, it's slow going on the log cutting.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


The box looks great, Al, but quit trying to get yourself into the pictures.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


I can't let my owner have all the fun can I, Charlie


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


he aint no ordinary dog, he's a log tracker….dont matter what that log does, that dog will find it, and did…tracked it down, and it went to the saw, then the man with the tools did a wonderful job…i tell ya al…you have some beautiful hand tools and im glad to learn what i can from your blogs and projects…they look razor sharp and you know what your doing with them…great blog here…...thanks al…grizz


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


I really like this blog so far.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


God I love that bandsaw!! I want it


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


This box is going to be a great gift. Should I tell you our anniversary is tomorrow (Aug 31) 43 years. Now my order is in…...LOL 
Maybe I could just borrow the dog for a couple of afternoons…No mornings. too hot in the afternoon. Got to take care of his nose. No sunburn for him.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


great blog Bertha 

Dennis


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


Nice job, love the blog, especially pluged and unpluged. My neighbors put up with power tools during the day but when the sun goes down, better break out the unpluged ones.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


Nice.
My dog is no good at loggin'. The Shepard in her just wants to check out the perimeter. No matter where it is, she defines a perimeter and checks it out. Gotta get me a new dog.

Love that B-saw,
Steve


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


It's awesome, though from the title of the blog I thought you'd be building it entirely with hand tools! Deceiver! 

You are quite talented. I'm sure you could find a way to saw those boards and then hand plane them!

Actually, on second thought, if I had your band saw, I'd do the same!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


very nice picture blog, and nice box


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


Very Cool, I have done some log re sawing, and it's lots of fun to see what is inside, great job on this box and the write up, thanks for sharing


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


Nice start on a beautiful box.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


Thanks guys! Jay's right, though, it just feels like all handtools. I changed the title to one more honest. One of these days, I'll do a reasonably sized project with no power at all. It's be a real challenge dimensioning stock from raw. My project want list is too long.


----------



## Limerick (Mar 16, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


Alas, my dog is just a pretty face! She has no talent….....she runs the perimeter like sPalm's dog AND she steps on or over walnut logs, AND she runs out of the garage at the hint of a machine sound. Enjoyed the blog; looking forward to the rest.
Nik


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


nice , we finally get to see Al on a walk around the logs 

nice work, and sweet way to match up those box sides - the sap wood definitely give it a nice touch that you'll probably not find in any other stock.


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


Really nice, Al. Your entire dialog on this was 'I, I, I' and "me, me, me". Obviously this was a concerted, team effort. I believe you owe "Steak" a blurb in here, somewhere… Geeeez.

Naturally, Steak found the best log for the project… he is, after all, a Boston Terrier, a.k.a. a Buhl-dawgie!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


Really enjoyed this read…. Very cool stuff…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


LOL Wiggy! Thanks guys. Steak helped, but he was mainly working on my plane till.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


Great Job Al, blog and box…
Looking forward to the next episode!!


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


I'll take up this sort of project when my kids are old enough to leave me alone for more than a half hour at a time.

For now, the more HP in my power tools, the better!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


Thanks guys! I hear you, sometimes you just need some Earth shattering horsepower. Silence is necessarily always golden.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


Hi Al,
Thats looking really sweet, now I will go and look at the post.
I love your little teddy killer!
Ohh yes and as always wonderful tools to make me smile.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Bertha said:


> *Start with a Log*
> 
> I wanted to make a tiny walnut box from a piece of walnut.
> This tiny box is for a colleague of mine who's expecting a big wedding anniversary.
> ...


fun read BUD ! Nice work too. Wood and photos both.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*Gotta make a lid somehow*

This is going to be a sliding lid (by request) and I'm going to have to be really careful with that brittle sapwood. I've already marked out for the lid thickness and I'll cut the dado first, then match the lid (since I have more wood than box!).

As promised, a 1/8" sash will execute this slow-going dado.










Remove the top ever so carefully to give myself some walls. Then, I'll use the sash bevel-down to clear out the dado, cleaning up the walls as necessary with a straight chisel.










OK, they're done. Feels more stable than I expected. I hope the oil helps the dryness.










Now, to cut one pin board to accept the drawer and fashion the drawer. Thanks for looking!


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Gotta make a lid somehow*
> 
> This is going to be a sliding lid (by request) and I'm going to have to be really careful with that brittle sapwood. I've already marked out for the lid thickness and I'll cut the dado first, then match the lid (since I have more wood than box!).
> 
> ...


Nice. Looks like its going to be a good one. Pup looks content!


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Gotta make a lid somehow*
> 
> This is going to be a sliding lid (by request) and I'm going to have to be really careful with that brittle sapwood. I've already marked out for the lid thickness and I'll cut the dado first, then match the lid (since I have more wood than box!).
> 
> ...


Nice looking box and pup. What kind is he? He looks like a miniature boxer.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gotta make a lid somehow*
> 
> This is going to be a sliding lid (by request) and I'm going to have to be really careful with that brittle sapwood. I've already marked out for the lid thickness and I'll cut the dado first, then match the lid (since I have more wood than box!).
> 
> ...


Thanks Chelios, he's a Boston Terrier. About 1 year and 17'ish pounds. He shouldn't grow much more. He looks a bit like a short, miniature, black and white boxer. I love boxers, too, incidentally.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Gotta make a lid somehow*
> 
> This is going to be a sliding lid (by request) and I'm going to have to be really careful with that brittle sapwood. I've already marked out for the lid thickness and I'll cut the dado first, then match the lid (since I have more wood than box!).
> 
> ...


box looks good al

and a happy pup

so he must approve too


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Gotta make a lid somehow*
> 
> This is going to be a sliding lid (by request) and I'm going to have to be really careful with that brittle sapwood. I've already marked out for the lid thickness and I'll cut the dado first, then match the lid (since I have more wood than box!).
> 
> ...


Al, I love that dog!!!
You need a plough plane ( http://lumberjocks.com/projects/32316 ).
Looking good the project I mean…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Gotta make a lid somehow*
> 
> This is going to be a sliding lid (by request) and I'm going to have to be really careful with that brittle sapwood. I've already marked out for the lid thickness and I'll cut the dado first, then match the lid (since I have more wood than box!).
> 
> ...


a nice little groovingplane shuold have been made first ….. LOL
no wonder he is tired with all that inspection he has to do between making a planetill

Dennis


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Gotta make a lid somehow*
> 
> This is going to be a sliding lid (by request) and I'm going to have to be really careful with that brittle sapwood. I've already marked out for the lid thickness and I'll cut the dado first, then match the lid (since I have more wood than box!).
> 
> ...


Looks good, Al.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Bertha said:


> *Gotta make a lid somehow*
> 
> This is going to be a sliding lid (by request) and I'm going to have to be really careful with that brittle sapwood. I've already marked out for the lid thickness and I'll cut the dado first, then match the lid (since I have more wood than box!).
> 
> ...


Record 43 is the perfect plane for that task…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gotta make a lid somehow*
> 
> This is going to be a sliding lid (by request) and I'm going to have to be really careful with that brittle sapwood. I've already marked out for the lid thickness and I'll cut the dado first, then match the lid (since I have more wood than box!).
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful little plane, Wayne. It's high up on my want list beside its brother. I have small irons for my ploughs but in this case, the groove was stopped. A little tiny router plane would have been nice! I finished the lid tonight and will post tomorrow. I'm pretty happy with it. I'm tempted not to glue it at all.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gotta make a lid somehow*
> 
> This is going to be a sliding lid (by request) and I'm going to have to be really careful with that brittle sapwood. I've already marked out for the lid thickness and I'll cut the dado first, then match the lid (since I have more wood than box!).
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention: nothing is glued here; just dry mocked up.

I finished cutting the lid grooves and fashioned the sliding lid. I had a bit of wall breakout over about a 1/4 inch of one of the grooves but that's life. I gave the inner surfaces a once over with the SW#4 because it's my last chance.










Here's the underside. That knot resisted planing, so I hit the inside with a card scraper.










Here's the sliding lid in place. I picked one of my favorite pieces with a hint of sap for the lid. Nibbled the rebates on the RAS. I left 1/32" on either side, as I'm not certain what that sap's going to do when it's oiled.










Next step: glue-up, finish planing, and finishing (Wetsanded Danish Oil).
Stop me now if Danish oil's a bad idea. I've also got Tung and all your standard finishes available to me.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Gotta make a lid somehow*
> 
> This is going to be a sliding lid (by request) and I'm going to have to be really careful with that brittle sapwood. I've already marked out for the lid thickness and I'll cut the dado first, then match the lid (since I have more wood than box!).
> 
> ...


looooking goooood 
but can´t help you never worked with walnut :-(

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Gotta make a lid somehow*
> 
> This is going to be a sliding lid (by request) and I'm going to have to be really careful with that brittle sapwood. I've already marked out for the lid thickness and I'll cut the dado first, then match the lid (since I have more wood than box!).
> 
> ...


When you are using the hands it can also be solved like this:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/42161
Look at picture four.
Best thoughts buddy,
Mads


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Gotta make a lid somehow*
> 
> This is going to be a sliding lid (by request) and I'm going to have to be really careful with that brittle sapwood. I've already marked out for the lid thickness and I'll cut the dado first, then match the lid (since I have more wood than box!).
> 
> ...


Ah Mads, yes, I considered the miter. In this case, I was so fearful of the brittleness but looking back, a glued miter might have added the strength I needed. I'm also challenged cutting miters by hand. I imagine the cut close/pare by hand philosophy would still apply


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Gotta make a lid somehow*
> 
> This is going to be a sliding lid (by request) and I'm going to have to be really careful with that brittle sapwood. I've already marked out for the lid thickness and I'll cut the dado first, then match the lid (since I have more wood than box!).
> 
> ...


Yes it must be same rules… I cut really close and pared a little, but the better we become at sharpening our chisels the less close we need to get.
Have a nice weekend my friend,
Mads


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*glue-up and finishing*

I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.










While the box was gluing up, I sanded the lid to 400 and prepped it for the oil.










Watco Dark Walnut Danish Oil hits the wood for the first time. This is the only part of finishing I like










Flood coat followed by a rough wetsanded swirly coat @ 400 grit.










Popped the box out of the clamps and hit the sack.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


Looking good. Swirlycoat?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


Yeah Ratchtet, I mean swirling wetsanded pore-filling coat, as in not-with-the-grain. I think I might have made up that expression


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


That finish looks really nice on the walnut.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


I always keep the danish oil on hand right beside the BLO. Nice piece so far.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! I really like tinted Danish Oil. It's really the only pigmented/tinted finish I use. I like it on dark woods but usually use BLO or Tung on lighter woods. I'm a little nervous what it's going to do to the light sapwood. It might make the pores stand out; it might not. We'll have to see. The sap is so dry and brittle that I'm less worried about the appearance.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


I have never used Danish oil or BLO. I guess I should try them out.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


Dan, BLO is a staple, brother. It's fairly yellowing, though. Doesn't make much of a difference on older tools that already have a patina. It'll also get kind of sticky if really thick. For old tools, I like beeswax in turpentine. Nothing better. The low gloss Tung Oil is pretty nice, too. You've got to pick up some Danish oil. They sell Watco at Lowes for $8 or so. I get my BLO at Walmart. It's like $10 for a gallon or something silly like that. If you heat it, it just disappears into the wood. It's awesome stuff. Real old school, like hide glue.

Hobomonk is an expert on all these oils. Anytime I have a question about them, I just search for him.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


" * LOG ?!!*

Where's the* Log* , Drew ?!!

You see any Log around * Here* ?!! "


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


Of course ,* I* see part of the log under the well prepared piece of walnut that you are applying a beautiful finish to. I also like the way that you do not* over-stage* your photos (like* I *tend to do ) I would have used something like these. Too fancy , right ?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


LOL, very clever reference  You laugh, but I think even our own Wayne has a fancy brush. I've caught myself admiring it a couple times and wanted one of my own. I'll have to hide it from you in the pictures


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


You better send me that fancy brush ! I'm using a shop vac and broom .
And don't be showing pictures of my kin folk without'n their persimmons . : )
Have a great Holiday weekend !


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


Looks great Al, Love the warm look of BLO myself. (although dry time is another story! lol) Dan if you use BLO, make sure to dispose of your used rags properly. The rags have been known to burn shops down if wadded up and thrown in with the garbage.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


^Thanks Stevie! Same goes for Wipe-on poly. I've never had one burst into flames but I know it to have happened.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


What? Ya'all going rafting this weekend…


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


Bertha
WOW that is two projects in 2 weeks. I guess you are trying to save money by not buying tools. LOL @U
Nice box by the way.
Arlin


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


Thanks Von! They scare me too. I'm lazy about them, to be totally honest. When I think about it, I'll lay them flat on the driveway away from stuff, but I should really start submerging them. I've used the coffe method before but this is the first I'm hearing of motor oil! Spent motor oil might be the perfect finish for that gearhead in your life. Thanks about the mallets; I went on a mallet spree for a while. Once I built the ash/birdseye one, I haven't needed another. It's definitely my go-to mallet.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


After planing the insides of the box, the pins are a tad proud. Rather than risk it planing with a low-angle block, I'll just pare with a sharp paring chisel.










I'm worried about the brittleness, so I'm going to sand instead of plane. I'll start with 320 then go up to 400 and 600 for the wet/dry Danish oil.










this is after a swirly mud coat at 400:









Next few days will be repeat wetcoats, a couple non-sanded coats, some drying, then wax. I'll have to trim the lid a tad, as the wood has swollen with the oil (a good thing).


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


The box looks good.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


I like playing cribbage and would like smthing like that to try to put cards in and the pegs.
Arlin


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


I submit my brushes for the brush fanboys:










I've done 1 wetsanded coat at 400, two wetsanded coats at 600; now I've given it a good rubdown with cotton and oil, then I final gentle pass with the grain. Now just waiting for drying, maybe a 0000 pass, then some wax. I expect to have to plane the lid a hair to fit. The wood really ate up the oil, as hoped.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


Those are whisk* brooms* , Al . Come to think of it , I really don't know the technical difference , but yours would be hard to paint with . : ) The finish is coming along nicely .


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


Whisk, Shisk, momemt, my brooms get the job done. I spend a good bit of money on acrylic/oil brushes and take good care of them. Brushes for the shop, well, they don't get treated so well. Thanks for the look!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


OK, 2×400 wet, 2×600 wet, and 2 x think wipe, and 1×0000 steel wool. After drying overnight, I planed the sides of the lid until a perfect fit.

You can see a couple of voids around the dovetails that I probably could have filled with additional lower grit wetsanding but this box is from a log, so I left it. There are also a couple of dings from flushing the dovetails.










Here's the lid in action.










Here's the setting I should take all my pictures with! Warm and hides all the defects;










Here's my armrest while I'm jotting down some notes.










I'm going to let the danish oil dry a few days, then hit it with wax. I'll fill the box with a variety of shavings to pad whatever gift is ultimately going within!

Thanks for following this little project. The last pics will be finished ones.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Steak looks like he is very content with the progress.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne, it's one of those things that I don't want to give away now. It's a box for a colleague who's coming up on his 25th wedding anniversary. He's really interested in Shaker furniture and has even been to a settlement before. He seems genuinely excited when I bring in a picture of a tool and I've even got an old stanley level on my desk. He can appreciate something that's really heavy on the hand tools and I made him a little picture book going from log to box. I don't mind going the extra yard for someone who appreciates it. The cost will, of course, be no cost. He's going to fight me hard on that one.

Steak's funny. He's a total madman from the minute he gets up. Does a crazy dog, humps everything in sight, does wind sprints, tears at toys, etc. But by evening time, he's a snuggler.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


Steak sounds a lot like the dog that has claimed me (Jason). He is a stanch defender of the house and yard and works all day to keep it safe. He was guarding me this morning while I sat on the porch and did some carving. He also makes sure he gets his cuddle time.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


Al your blogs are pretty good. Your mixture of real life, woodworking, sometimes real sometimes daydreams are pleasant to follow. If you ever decide to write a book, I'd love to edit.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Don. I think that's why some of us are here. I have a pretty high stress job and I'll keep one of my monitors at work on LJ. When I start feeling the heat, I'll switch over and spend maybe less than a minute here. Crank out a comment, check out a project, it really helps settle me. We could be talking about bricks; I just like the talking. It's odd, but having a dog seems to evoke the same settling emotions.

I took a gamble getting a dog, knowing that my fiance' hated/was scared of them. I waited a couple of years before getting on the breeder wait list and then I started working on her. She agreed to "try" with the understanding that if she didn't like him, I'd find him a new home. I intentionally picked him up at 7 weeks (a bit early) so he'd be tiny and helpless. She was actually scared of him at first. It was genuine fear, not just for show.










I already knew what every dog owner knows. I just had to get him in the door. Now they're inseparable. They're admitted best friends. Dogs just make life worth living.

If I ever write that book, Don, you'll be my editor. I'm not sure what kind of book I'd write. We've got some time to work on the title, I guess


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *glue-up and finishing*
> 
> I was tempted not to glue this box up; rather leaving it as a puzzle, since it'll only go together one way. Ah well, I glued it with Titebond III and a bit of clamping pressure.
> 
> ...


Delivery!


----------

